# Sometimes you have to embrace the bunk



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

So far this has been the toughest turkey season that I have had in many years. Most seasons I am tagged out by the first weekend. Started off the season scouting the youth season for birds for the opener. Was able to find and roost birds. My first three days of hunting in Noble county I never saw a single bird with a gun in my hands. Decided to leave to hunt around home in Athens. I have hunted everyday so far this season. If it could go wrong it has this season. Between the cold weather and birds being locked down with hens my season so far has been horrible. Today the first day that I was able to work a bird. Set up about 200 yards to where 5 gobblers have been roosting. Only heard the birds light up 6-7 times on the limb this morning on a high pine flat. Didn't start calling until I saw hens coming off the roost. Was set up on an old logging road that lead up to a hay field. Gave them three soft yelps and that was all that was needed. Saw two birds pitch off the roost and glide 150 yards to the bottom of the old logging road. From there it was a race to the decoys with out a peep. Ended up taking the shot at 12 yards. Bird weighed 23 pound, 11" beard, 1 1/4" spurs. Made this tough season so far that much more worth it. Keep grinding guys the best part of the season is coming.


----------



## joekacz (Sep 11, 2013)

Great bird! Your absolutely right on the best part of the season is coming,less hunters and plenty of birds although with people not working you never know about who will be hunting. Hey you guys better start fishing they're hitting like CRAZY!


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

Congratulations on the tom. It's been some crappy weather for sure. This weekend is looking good as of now.


----------



## Kenlow1 (Jul 14, 2012)

Nice job Fathead, you definitely put your time in! Just goes to show persistence usually pays off. Go get another tag and work on a second bird!


----------



## joekacz (Sep 11, 2013)

Kenlow1 said:


> Nice job Fathead, you definitely put your time in! Just goes to show persistence usually pays off. Go get another tag and work on a second bird!


I see spelling is not your strong point. LOL You missed a "L" in his name.Your probably still on cloud 9 from that gobbler you got yesterday.


----------



## Kenlow1 (Jul 14, 2012)

Damned fat fingers, never passed typing class either! Sorry Flathead, forgive me.


----------



## Carpn (Apr 5, 2004)

Good job Pat . I've been struggling to even hear birds this yr . I was out for 2 youth days , plus 6 regular season days . 


Out of those days I've only got on a roosted bird once , and heard birds on 4 of 8 days hunted . 
The fact that my son and I have each killed one feels like a miracle at this point . 

Definitely not the norm . Good to see you killed that one extra dead just because . Lol

Good luck on bird 2 .


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

[QUOTE="Carpn, post: Good to see you killed that one extra dead just because . Lol

[/QUOTE]
I had the birds flanked on a run way. I could have shot him on the way up. It was like a slow motion perfect swing on a duck but it then stops at 12 yards so you can really line up. The 3” #5 really got a chance to eat. The blood in the wet leaves tells it all.


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

The whole hunt was just so satisfying. After the shot the other tom was still in the decoys. I just slowly pulled down my face mask. I was so in awe that I couldn’t tell you which direction the tom walked off.


----------

